# Maui Ocean Club:MMO & MM1: What's the diff b/t the 2??



## Smooth Air (Nov 2, 2009)

When I go to II's resort directory I see Marriott's Ocean Club MMO and Marriott's Ocean Club Lahania & Napili Villas MM1.....both in Maui.
What's the difference between these 2 resorts? Is it similar to Marriott Aruba Ocean Club & Marriott Aruba Surf Club....2 Marriott timeshares located next door to each other along the same stretch of beach, one resort newer than the other?
Could somebody please tell me the difference between the 2 Marriotts in Maui? Is one nicer than the other? Less crowded? Comparable pools? If you are staying @ one, can you use the facilities at the other? ( unlike the 2 in Aruba)
And, how far are they from the nearest major airport....how long a drive?

Smooth Air


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 2, 2009)

MMO is the older section which is a converted hotel. These units only have kitchenettes. MM1 Lahania & Napili Villas are the newer buildings that are purpose built timeshares with full kitchens. They are all on the same grounds.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 2, 2009)

smoothair said:


> If you are staying @ one, can you use the facilities at the other? ( unlike the 2 in Aruba)
> 
> 
> And, how far are they from the nearest major airport....how long a drive?
> ...


The three TS building are all on the same grounds & I understand that you can use any of the facilities.

The TS is just north of Lahania but a significant drive from the main Maui  Airport which is on the other side of the island. I'd guess it was about a 45 minute drive.


----------



## Retired TSO (Jun 30, 2010)

I put in an exchange request using 1 BR Aruba Surf Club PLAT week for a 1 BR Maui in the new Lahaina and Napili Towers because we wanted a FULL kitchen.
This morning, we got a confirmation in email for a 1 BR but in MOC OV which does not have a full kitchen..Looking at the resort map, it all looks like one big complex. If I am confimred in MOC, can I still request a unit assignment in one of the newer towers?
Aside from the kitchen, are their any +/- between the two such as views etc?
We have been to Maui a couple times but this will be our first stay at a Marrott TS in Maui.


----------



## GregT (Jun 30, 2010)

Bill is accurate -- it's 45 minutes from the airport to MOC.  Although they share the same grounds, if you are confirmed into MMO, it would not be possible to request to be moved to MM1.

It's a wonderful property, you may want to take MMO and try to look for an MM1 in FlexChange.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## gblotter (Jun 30, 2010)

*MMO vs MM1*



Retired TSO said:


> I put in an exchange request using 1 BR Aruba Surf Club PLAT week for a 1 BR Maui in the new Lahaina and Napili Towers because we wanted a FULL kitchen.
> This morning, we got a confirmation in email for a 1 BR but in MOC OV which does not have a full kitchen..Looking at the resort map, it all looks like one big complex. If I am confimred in MOC, can I still request a unit assignment in one of the newer towers?
> Aside from the kitchen, are their any +/- between the two such as views etc?
> We have been to Maui a couple times but this will be our first stay at a Marrott TS in Maui.



As you seem to be aware, Maui Ocean Club is a single property with two different types of timeshare buildings.  MMO is a conversion of Marriott hotel rooms.  There is a kitchenette but no full kitchen.  MM1 is on the same grounds and shares facilities with MMO, but the two towers (Lahaina and Napili) are purpose-built timeshare units with full kitchens.   If you accept this MMO exchange, you cannot request a room assignment in the newer MM1 towers.  The two inventories are managed separately (thus the different codes).

If you stay in MMO Ocean View, I think you will be very happy.  I previously posted my opinions comparing MMO and MM1 - attached below:

-----------------

The new towers are very nice indeed, but have a distinctly different feel from the original building.

Biggest positives of new towers:
- Full size kitchen
- Washer/dryer in the unit
- Beautiful lawn area facing the ocean with palm trees and many lounge chairs
- No overcrowding problem at the Napili and Lahaina tower pools

Biggest negatives of new towers:
- Feels much more like an apartment complex, less like a resort
- Tile floors in the living/dining area (cold/sterile)
- Sleepy, feels detached from the rest of the resort (some may prefer this)
- Smallish pools next to Napili and Lahaina towers are under-utilized, boring (some may prefer this)
- Towel service but no food service at the Napili and Lahaina tower pools
- Very imposing parking garage structure looms over the Lahaina Tower pool
- Lots of wind at the Napili Tower pool during afternoons

It all boils down to personal taste. Overall, we still much prefer the hotel conversion units in the main building.  We understand if others feel differently.

Biggest positives of the original building:
- Significantly larger rooms
- 3 bathrooms with a 2-bedroom unit
- 2 bathrooms with a 1-bedroom unit
- Close proximity to hotel-style services (valet parking, bellman service) gives a resort feel to the main building.
- We like the feeling of being in the center of activity.
- We like close proximity to the large central "super-pool" - not a fan of the new smallish pools.
- We really like the view out over the central pool and beyond to the ocean.
- We don't use a kitchen much while on vacation, so the smallish kitchenette is fine for breakfasts and lunches.
- Using a communal laundry room enables us to do several loads at once to get it all done quickly.


----------



## Retired TSO (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses. Based on the details, I think the MMO will suit us just fine.


----------



## rpw (Jul 1, 2010)

*MMO has always disappointed me*

We have traded into MMO a number of times.  I'm guessing because most people that own there go there, the units left to trade into are the crappiest views and locations.  Last year we traded into "ocean view".  Yes, I saw the ocean if I was standing up on a chair, but I couldn't really enjoy it because the air conditioning unit was just outside my window and ran night and day.

I hated MMO so much, we bought a OV MM1 a couple of months ago so that I would NEVER ruin my vacation again by trading into Maui.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 2, 2010)

rpw said:


> We have traded into MMO a number of times.  I'm guessing because most people that own there go there, the units left to trade into are the crappiest views and locations.  Last year we traded into "ocean view".  Yes, I saw the ocean if I was standing up on a chair, but I couldn't really enjoy it because the air conditioning unit was just outside my window and ran night and day.



Yes - many MMO owners do seem to visit their home resort year after year. And MMO owners are indeed assigned the best views/locations, leaving traders with the less desirable views/locations.  I frankly think that is the fair way to do it.  I would hope/expect that owners would be assigned the best views/locations at any Marriott timeshare property.

Having said that, I am sorry to hear that you had a bad experience at MMO.  I know the property quite well and I'm trying to figure out which ocean view rooms would be near any air conditioning units.  Are you sure you didn't have a mountain view room on the back side of the Lanai wing?


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 2, 2010)

rpw said:


> We have traded into MMO a number of times.  I'm guessing because most people that own there go there, the units left to trade into are the crappiest views and locations.  Last year we traded into "ocean view".  Yes, I saw the ocean if I was standing up on a chair, but I couldn't really enjoy it because the air conditioning unit was just outside my window and ran night and day.
> 
> I hated MMO so much, we bought a OV MM1 a couple of months ago so that I would NEVER ruin my vacation again by trading into Maui.



Do you happen to have the room #? I would be interested in knowing what OV room has an air conditioning unit it by it.


----------

